# Beginners gym/exercise guide?



## Rdw480 (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm just starting to get into the gym and wondering if anyone has a recommendation of a website, channel or book that explains how to build a decent exercise program?   

In the past, I've tended to get a program on induction and then just do 'a bit more' over time, but I'm not sure this is ideal and feels a bit haphazard.

I'd like to understand this better, but most sites/magazines seem to be aimed at people with at least some expertise or idea of the basics, whereas I'm looking for stuff like how to pick starting weights, sets/reps, rest periods etc. 

I've got some constraints, so understanding these basics and building something seems more sensible than just following a 'cookie cutter' program from the web.


----------



## helli (Apr 6, 2022)

A decent gym should offer you guidance.
My gym will provide personalised workouts on request and the gym instructors are happy to do something apart from stand at the front desk and make sure you scan in correctly.
They are able to then assist with your technique and provide guidance on what weights, reps, etc (remember to do cardio and stretching as well as lifting weights) are best for *you *to start with


----------



## Rdw480 (Apr 6, 2022)

Thanks.  During induction the trainer did seem helpful.  I'm probably slightly dubious of the last gym I was at where anything beyond simple guidance on how the machines worked, they tended to push booking PT sessions at £20 a pop.

(In all honesty I'd have done this occasionally to tune a program, but when I did book a block of 10 I found that the PT pushed their own style (they were a bodybuilder and focused a lot on lifting free weights) rather than what I was interested in.  I understand the benefits to this but I've got a dodgy knee that can lock out so squats with weight and the like are not good.


----------

